# And there will be light!!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I now have a fully functioning vessel, as a good friend, Jeff, ran the wires for my bow and stern light. He did an awesome job, as he concealed the wires inside pvc tubing, installed a switch for the bow and stern light, and made and installed an isolation block. I learned a lot from watching and listening to him. Thanks again Jeff!! Well, I just got back from Meigs beach, a park on choctawhatchee bay, and I just sat there in total amazement listening to mullet splashing in the distance, seeing a blue heron stalking bait fish, and watching night turn to light over the glassy bay!! It's this time of the year that I truly feel alive!! We all should be very thankful that we live in this beautiful area and are able to harvest the sea. I love it!! Happy Easter all and all be well!!

Deadeye, 16ft v-alum lund, 25 Johnson


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dude, all that smack and no pics?? jk lol


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Funny grey ghost!! Yeah, I can start gigging now and I will put some pics up.
It's going to feel good tracking em' down again, as I haven't gigged a flounder since the fall of 2010. I sold my old boat and just recently got another one. I'm going very very soon!!

Deadeye


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

At that moment of revelation our fears are gone. Our sorrow is turned to joy. Our hopes are revived. Isn’t it amazing how the presence of Jesus can turn our world around?
When Jesus calls our name, it completely changes our life forever. The good news is that Jesus is still in the business of calling our names. And when he calls your name, it also changes your life forever.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Happy Easter


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> At that moment of revelation our fears are gone. Our sorrow is turned to joy. Our hopes are revived. Isn’t it amazing how the presence of Jesus can turn our world around?
> When Jesus calls our name, it completely changes our life forever. The good news is that Jesus is still in the business of calling our names. And when he calls your name, it also changes your life forever.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amen .


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

deadeyedave said:


> Funny grey ghost!! Yeah, I can start gigging now and I will put some pics up.
> It's going to feel good tracking em' down again, as I haven't gigged a flounder since the fall of 2010. I sold my old boat and just recently got another one. I'm going very very soon!!
> 
> Deadeye


i have never gigged flatties, it is on my bucket list though! I have gigged many frogs in younger days. It sounds/looks very fun, good luck with knew lighting!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> At that moment of revelation our fears are gone. Our sorrow is turned to joy. Our hopes are revived. Isn’t it amazing how the presence of Jesus can turn our world around?
> When Jesus calls our name, it completely changes our life forever. The good news is that Jesus is still in the business of calling our names. And when he calls your name, it also changes your life forever.


My line was busy for awhile, but he finally got thru!!

Deadeye


----------

